# NT’s what are you doing with your free time



## knightlevante (May 26, 2012)

Read books, books, and more books. Especially those related to the Jungian typology and Enneagram. Then, I pass the knowledge to either people in my house or those in the online forum. The online forum as in this PerC forum has been my playground since the first time I registered here.


----------



## JBMan (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm depressed ahahaha


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

JBMan said:


> I'm depressed ahahaha


You are happy you are depressed? 

Free time- I guess I am logging on here and listening to podcasts and music.


----------

